# A few new pics for the Doc fans



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 12, 2011)

Just some new shots of Doc, in pasture condition and oh so fuzzy




:wub Please excuse the mohawk look, can't wait til spring to get him clipped up, fit up and back in the show ring!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 12, 2011)

He is so cute all fuzzy


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 12, 2011)

Somehow he is still so stunning even in his winter fuzzies! He's a one of a kind horse



I LOVE him


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 13, 2011)

hes gorgeous just the way he is


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 13, 2011)

Fuzzy or clipped, he is just so stunning!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 13, 2011)

what a little cutie


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks ladies! He's a pretty special horse



and I'm soo excited about next year!


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 17, 2011)

There's That Gorgeous Boy

I LOVE that 4th Picture STUNNING!!!!!

Very Expressive!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

He is a cutie!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Nov 18, 2011)

LOUD COLOR!!! LOVE HIM!


----------



## albahurst (Nov 18, 2011)

Love him!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 19, 2011)

Fluffy or not he is still amazing


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you so much



Glad to see my little handsome Doc has so many fans


----------



## Tami (Nov 26, 2011)

Still such a pretty boy.....of course you know I love him.....


----------

